# UPS for my build



## Innara (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi, I need compatible UPS for following build:

Intel i5 4690k
MSI Z97S SLI PLUS
4 GB 1600 MHz  x2
ASUS Strix 970 x2 - SLI
Seasonic M12II 750
(system might be overclocked in future)

Please give full model name. Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2014)

APC 1KVA UPS for a single card setup or APC 1.5KVA for a SLI setup. CyberPower BU1000 UPS is also good.


----------



## Innara (Dec 23, 2014)

bssunil said:


> APC 1KVA UPS for a single card setup or APC 1.5KVA for a SLI setup. CyberPower BU1000 UPS is also good.



Ok I have SLI and both CPU and GPUs might be overclocked in future. APC 1.5KVA enough for that also?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2014)

Innara said:


> Ok I have SLI and both CPU and GPUs might be overclocked in future. APC 1.5KVA enough for that also?



Yes its enough.


----------



## Innara (Dec 23, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Yes its enough.



Thanks


----------

